# Happy Easter Wishes



## ccheese (Mar 21, 2008)

Just to wish all my friends on the Forum

A Very Happy Easter.....

Charles


----------



## seesul (Mar 21, 2008)

As I can see Charles we both had the same idea!
I was few minutes faster http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/happy-easter-all-12428.html
Happy Easter to your family as well


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes, Happy Easter to ALL!!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## timshatz (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Easter guys. Hope you have a good one. My brother told me he is going to cook the ham on the grille. Huh? Yeah, that's what he said. A full ham on the grille (my brother is slightly grille happy).

When you think about it, it should be tasty. Should be.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 21, 2008)

good pictures guys, i got yours charles in an email last easter still funny none the less.

Happy easter


----------



## Njaco (Mar 21, 2008)

Tim in this weather?? The temp is about 40 with winds gusts at 20-30mph! Wind chill at about 20!!

Send me a slice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 21, 2008)

A happy Easter to all and everybody!


----------



## timshatz (Mar 21, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Tim in this weather?? The temp is about 40 with winds gusts at 20-30mph! Wind chill at about 20!!
> 
> Send me a slice!



Like I said, the man is a grilling maniac. Does it whenever possible. Never even heard of cooking a ham on the grille. Wonder how he's going to do it. 

Besides, winds should subside by Sunday. If it's nice enough, I'm heading out to Brandywine to take quick hop. Knock off some of the rust from winter. Haven't been up since August. Need some air big time. 

Have a good Easter Njaco!


----------



## v2 (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Easter to all!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 21, 2008)

Hope everyone has a wonderful Easter day.


----------



## Arneken (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Rainy Belgian Easter Greetings.


----------



## bigZ (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Easter Guys.


----------



## bigZ (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy Easter to the Girls.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 22, 2008)

happy easter to you too charles and all my friends here!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2008)

Happy Easter to all, my friends !!!!!!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 22, 2008)

Got our "PAAS" and we'll be coloring Easter Eggs tonight.

Happy Easter everyone! 

TO


----------

